# GIF Animator



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm looking for a free GIF animator for Mac OS X. Anyone know of one that works fairly simply where I can set seperate timing intervals for each slide and such? Doesn't have to be free, but that's desriable.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Banny said:


> I'm looking for a free GIF animator for Mac OS X. Anyone know of one that works fairly simply where I can set seperate timing intervals for each slide and such? Doesn't have to be free, but that's desriable.


GIFBuilder

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/235

It's Canadian too!


----------

